# Is this Cartier Tank Mens or Womens?



## dd786 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hi guys and gals,
Is the Cartier Tank watch in the pictures attached a mens or womens version of the Tank?


----------



## Isaac Uwins (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm not 100% sure but I think that's technically I women's size. I believe the men's Tanks are a little bigger at around 25x33mm, compared to 23X30mm. If you look at the Louis Cartier models, on the Cartier website, it seems to follow this sizing as well.


----------



## T1meout (Sep 27, 2013)

The Tank model is pretty much unisex, and regardless of what gender its size was intended for, it really depends on the size of the wrist of the individual wearing it.


----------



## ednew (Mar 26, 2017)

I think that 23 by 30 was definitely unisex back when it was sold. Now, if you look at a similar watch (Tank Solo Large) on Cartier's website, the watch size is 27mm by 35 mm. Cartier shows this "large" watch for both men and women. Given the trend of late, it's not surprising that a watch this small would be unisex, but 50 years ago a small tank was stylish. I've got a photo of JFK sailing with his very small tank on his wrist. 
So I think the answer to your question is that it would definitely be considered a lady's watch today.
I bought a tank solo large, and only wear on formal occasions.


----------



## Steve Armstrong (Jun 14, 2018)

Like mentioned before, it was *probably* unisex then. Today, that would be for women IMHO.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

dd786 said:


> Hi guys and gals,
> Is the Cartier Tank watch in the pictures attached a mens or womens version of the Tank?


Yep, looks like a ladies' size to me

Sent from my Mi MIX 2S using Tapatalk


----------



## YepJ (Oct 26, 2017)

I think that could be a dress watch for men and an everyday watch for a woman. Could look pretty sharp with a tux if you need to attend a black tie affair.


----------



## 53jd (Nov 25, 2018)

Mid? Had a Santos Galbee Chrono 20 years ago which was a mid. Too small for my wrist. Great looking watch though.


----------



## ReasonDrab (Mar 20, 2014)

To my knowledge the vermeil Tank was released in two sizes - the one you have here is unisex (23 x 30 mm). The ladies size was 21 x 28 mm (slightly smaller). In my opinion a Tank is supposed to be small and elegant - look at Muhammad Ali wearing one. Anyone with a wrist 6.5" and under should be wearing the 23 mm version IMO, and then up from there should wear a large. The XL looks huge on practically anyone.


----------

